# Forum Updated



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

The forum Update is done, boards reopened and things are jumping.

There are some minor hiccups to be dealt with.

- Forum descriptions are slightly munged. I'll be working on fixing those over the next few days. *done*

- Some cosmetic things are in need of tweaking.

- A few broken links/missing graphics, etc.

- Premium Sponsor graphic is broken.

====

Any other problems, please add them here so I can work through them.

In the mean time, please look around and explore -everything-. There are -tons new here. Definately hunt around the User CP area. You can now subscribe to MT mag, get a Supporting Membership, join groups, and so much more!


Thank you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

I have also noticed the instructor/training partner links are broken.  I'll fix those soon as I get some sleep and reupload a few missing files.

===

new feature: WYSIWYG editor.  To use it, access your profile and under options select Enhanced Editor.  Its alot like MS Word.

v. cool! :supcool:


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 13, 2004)

i like the new look!  keep up the great work!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

Shinzu said:
			
		

> i like the new look! keep up the great work!!


Thank you! 


Everyone will notice that there are several features missing from the main forum page at the moment.  As soon as I can, I'll be re-adding things back in, as well as new features too. 

In the mean time, please ask any "How Do I" and "Where is" type questions in the support forum.  The new software has a great new FAQ system built in, so also check that too!

Thank you all!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

All looks Excellent Bob  You did good 

Thanks~!

Tess
artyon:


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 13, 2004)

It sure does look good! 

I hate to be one to say anything negative, but the only thing I liked that I can't seem to find now is where it shows who is viewing a thread. Now it shows how many are viewing, but doesn't seem to show who is viewing. Also I really liked being able to change display colors. 

I sincerely don't mean to be negative, just wanted to say a few things. I do like some of the new features! I just found the reputation feature as well. I hope that doesn't get abused. :ultracool 

7sm


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 13, 2004)

Bob, do we have the date/time stamp for posts?  
 Looks great!!!  I really like the drop down menus, it is cleaning the pages up significantly.

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> It sure does look good!
> 
> I hate to be one to say anything negative, but the only thing I liked that I can't seem to find now is where it shows who is viewing a thread. Now it shows how many are viewing, but doesn't seem to show who is viewing.


I turned that feature on.  It warns about possible performance issues, but we'll try it out and see what happens. 



> Also I really liked being able to change display colors.


Wheres that at?



> I sincerely don't mean to be negative, just wanted to say a few things. I do like some of the new features! I just found the reputation feature as well. I hope that doesn't get abused. :ultracool
> 
> 7sm


Theres some checks and balances in there that I think we can enable if that does happen.  

This things loaded!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Bob, do we have the date/time stamp for posts?
> Looks great!!! I really like the drop down menus, it is cleaning the pages up significantly.
> 
> -Michael


The date/time stamp for the post is located right above the username/avatar of the poster.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 13, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Wheres that at?


It was on the older board

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Feb 13, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2004)

I really like the new look.  This whole board is looking much cleaner.  It'll take some time to get completely used to the new software and I don't know that I'll ever be able to take full advantage of all the new stuff but I'll sure have fun trying. artyon:


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 14, 2004)

Looks good Bob, I like the new colour scheme and I like that the threads I haven't read have bold titles (don't think it was like that before), which makes it nice and easy to read.

I'm not keen on the way that the avatars and names etc. span accross the top of each post, I liked them better on the left hand side as I think it made it easier to read down the conversation. 

Also, if you want to save a bit of bandwidth (and hence money!), you could rip all the CSS out of the page headers and put it in an external file (http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/computing/css.htm#lives). By my reckoning there's 5Kb of CSS info there. With CSS caching afforded by an external style sheet, that will only be transferred once rather than however many page views there are, which would add up to a lot of bandwidth with the amount of use MT gets I would think! I must've looked at 30 odd pages today myself, that's 150Kb today. Maybe 6 days a week average and that's about 1Mb, or ~50Mb per user per year if I'm an average user 

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2004)

I may set things up to allow different 'layouts', but want to get the kinks worked out first.

The vendors still polishing the software, so I'm not gonna go too far into hackin it until they finalize things.  I'll look into that external file idea though.  Thanks!


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 24, 2004)

Just found the Thread Display tab, and the Thread Tools tab.  Way cool Bob.

 -Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

I still miss the "stats" that used to be at the top on the first page.... most recent threads started by whom, recent members, member totals, top posters etc......

 :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I still miss the "stats" that used to be at the top on the first page.... most recent threads started by whom, recent members, member totals, top posters etc......
> 
> :idunno:


 Once the softwares deemed 'stable', I'll definately be looking at readding that info.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Once the softwares deemed 'stable', I'll definately be looking at readding that info.


Cool
 %-}


----------

